# Pregnancy cravings



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

that's right ladies, we all have em' so spill the beans on the foods you love and hate.

I will start

WHAT I LOVE!

1. Yogurts (strawberry whips)
2. fruits, orange juice
3. CHEESE!!! I love cheese and milk
4. chicken 
5. Brocolli!

so pretty much those are what I LOVE more than anything lol!


WHAT I HATE

anything sweet, chocolate, cakes, anything along those lines I gag at the smell and sight of them. xD which is fine with me. LOL!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol i had to go out and buy ashly a $14 steak.. for her to dip it in a-1 sauce and suck the juice out of it.. i was in tears i was laughin so hard.. it was so wierd lol.. she didn't eat a bite of it.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol when my sister in law was pregnant she ate card board and she liked puppy cow and had to have tcby all the time lol it sucked cus we would go get it for her. =] was interesting though


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

18yrs ago when I was pregnant I love Clearly Canadian raspberry water. That stuff was like heaven. After my son was born I didn't drink it as much. Well one day when he was ayr old and walking we were in the store adn he toddled over to the pop cooler and pulled out a Clearly Canadian raspberry water. He loved the stuff. I bought for alll the time until we moved down here I couldn't find it any more.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> 18yrs ago when I was pregnant I love Clearly Canadian raspberry water. That stuff was like heaven. After my son was born I didn't drink it as much. Well one day when he was ayr old and walking we were in the store adn he toddled over to the pop cooler and pulled out a Clearly Canadian raspberry water. He loved the stuff. I bought for alll the time until we moved down here I couldn't find it any more.


Thats too funny! I read in my pregnancy book that some of the things you eat and drink while pregnant your kids will like too. It was true for my Aunt who only drank Sprite during pregnancy, to this day I think all of her kids only like Sprite! lol

As for me.. I just crave the normal foods I love... lol Junk food.. yeah I know thats bad. Also before pregnancy I always hated tomato's but now I like them. I won't eat them by themselves or anything but I don't pick them off taco's or burgers anymore. lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

when I was prego, I liked salt n vinigar chips with a brownie and butter mixed.. gross lol and I liked salt crackers and coffee with creamer.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think I am far enough along to have cravings yet. My tastes have not changed but that might not be for long. With lunch everyday I eat cherry tomatoes and now they are becoming a favorite of mine. Does that count? lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

waffles   lmao


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, that counts Lisa. xD how far along are you? 
9 weeks i am starting to realize I love certain foods more then others and I tend to snub my nose up at sweet foods like cake and brownies, anything along the lines of cookies. LOL! I usually love sweets but I love fruit and cheese and broccolli god I love brocolli and cheese!!!!!!


um, eatting card board while pregnant? having cravings for none food objects like that can mean Anemia and Iron issues and um, dog food? that is disgusting!


My Mikado, That is cool. Maybe you can order online for the waters if he likes them. 






Pitbull lover, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there were times I forced mark to get me pizza and I picked the cheese off and left the rest. xD


Chinadog, LOL! gross.......... I remember eatting pizza chips and dipping them in beans, and sourcream and thought they were the BEST things ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am 6-7 weeks and I had an appointment yesterday but they had to move it thursday next week! I am really aggravated!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't get aggravated since the first prenatal visit doesnt usually happen until 10 weeks. My dr told me to wait a week and make an apointment sometime after 10 weeks so I am stuck again. I know how frustrating it is cause I really want to get my blood work all done but he refused to see me this week. stuborn! lol, but what he says goes....... atleast I can get blood work and my first ultrasound all in one day!


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

I guess I'm one of the "lucky" ones who haven't craved anything out of the ordinary.  For the first trimester till about a month ago (i'll be 9 months on Monday :roll I couldn't stand the smell, sight, or taste of any red meat, sometimes chicken as well or I would just start gagging.

What's funny is that my mom was the same way with me when she was pregnant, but could eat meat with my brothers. So when she told me that I knew I was going to have a girl before the doc told me I was lol. She just craved Mc Donald's fish fillets, with a large side of fries so she could dip them in her vanilla shake (Yummy!).

The only things I have craved really is the Chef Boyardee Raviolis, cheese, fruits & veggies, and pastas.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Suga said:


> I guess I'm one of the "lucky" ones who haven't craved anything out of the ordinary.  For the first trimester till about a month ago (i'll be 9 months on Monday :roll I couldn't stand the smell, sight, or taste of any red meat, sometimes chicken as well or I would just start gagging.
> 
> What's funny is that my mom was the same way with me when she was pregnant, but could eat meat with my brothers. So when she told me that I knew I was going to have a girl before the doc told me I was lol. She just craved Mc Donald's fish fillets, with a large side of fries so she could dip them in her vanilla shake (Yummy!).
> 
> The only things I have craved really is the Chef Boyardee Raviolis, cheese, fruits & veggies, and pastas.


What is your due date??? I am closing in on my 8th month coming in March! I am due April 28th!


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> What is your due date??? I am closing in on my 8th month coming in March! I am due April 28th!


April 8th, but I have a feeling that she's going to come the last week of March.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY another momma!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Suga said:


> April 8th, but I have a feeling that she's going to come the last week of March.


lol! sometimes they can't WAIT to meet their mommy. 
I am hoping I can be induced BEFORE labor so I can just go in on my time and have him. (yeah, I am set on a boy!)


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

I didnt really crave much. I had to have spaghette and french fries. Well any type of potato. Im suprise my daughter didnt come out looking like a tomato. Haha.

Things I hated...the smell of food cooking didnt matter what, peanutbutter *GAG* taste and smell, and pork eckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Funny thing is I loved all that stuff otherwise. But the moment I was preggers...good god watch out. I'd dry heave all the way to the couch. Its about impossible for me to puke.

I think the craving for non food items is called Pika or something like that. 

My cravings, if you can call them that, started early.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL! I was that way last pregnancy. I HATED everything and felt sick all the time and dry heaved. this one I am hungry all the time and have little sickness though If I dont take my prenatal I feel sick by dinner the next day (I take mine before bed)


----------

